# Europe Reviews, September 2007



## Keitht (Sep 4, 2007)

Woodford Bridge Country Club, England

Reviews by Ed & Polly Murray Lally / Lucinda Cummings Richards


----------



## Keitht (Sep 6, 2007)

Residenza Dei Cavalleggeri, Italy

Review by Karen A Smith


----------



## Keitht (Sep 30, 2007)

Residenza Valle Fiorita, Italy

Review by Janet & Bob Bosi

First review for this resort


----------



## Keitht (Sep 30, 2007)

Club Calahonda, Spain

Review by James R. & Geraldine Y Hollabaugh


----------

